# G0759



## Capt45 (Mar 16, 2020)

Question:  Is the G0579 Mill gear driven or belt driven.  Looking at the schematic, I'm thinking gear driven.  Think I really want a belt driven machine.


----------



## fitterman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Decisions decisions


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey, thanks for your insights.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 16, 2020)

From all I’ve read @Capt45 belt drive is the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fitterman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Agree with DavidR8, far less vibration and noise. No issues with backlash either.
Does the 0579 come in either variant?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2020)

The G0579 is a pipe threading machine. 

Well title says G0759 & talk is about a mill so... The G0759 is basically a G0704 with a DRO installed which is a BF-20 style mill. Many have converted this mill to CNC & there are belt conversion kits available for it.

If you rather not go with a belt conversion, have you looked at the PM25 or PM30? They come belt driven stock.


----------



## fitterman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Never noticed the title, which machine are we discussing here?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm assuming it's the mill 0759 since that pipe threading machine 0579 is no longer available. Unless they have belt driven models of the pipe threader but I doubt it.


----------



## fitterman1 (Mar 17, 2020)

So if i read it right, Capt45 is wondering what his options are regarding a gear driven and a belt driven mill.
Belt driven would be my preference, like a Bridgeport. Ease of maintenance and no plastic gears.
Minimal vibration transfer in the drive train is my criteria.


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks all, I keep coming back to the PM 25.


----------

